
Ask HN: Why do some founders create a new user profile for Launch HN? - ignoramous
Of late, I&#x27;ve noticed a trend where the founders doing <i>Launch HN</i> posts have almost no prior news.yc presence [0][1][2][3][4]. It rather seems very strange because it can&#x27;t be that the founders never had a news.yc account ever before? In fact, to apply to YC one must have created a news.yc account in the first place.<p>What could be some reasons to create a new account for <i>Launch HN</i>? Is it a recommendation now because a <i>Launch HN</i> in the past has gone awry because of a founder&#x27;s contributions on news.yc?<p>I, personally, like to trace a founder&#x27;s journey on news.yc to get an insight in to their thought process by going through the discussions they might have engaged in.<p>To clarify, I don&#x27;t find this disingenuous but intriguing, as I&#x27;ve seen this happen frequent only from a year or so back.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20578850<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20699923<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19265377<p>[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19347443<p>[4] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20215483
======
ziddoap
I haven't launched anything here, so cannot really speak for those who have,
but:

If I were to create and launch something here, I would likely create a new
account as well. The reason would be because I would not want personal and
business lines to blur, and the things that I have posted in a personal
capacity to potentially affect my business.

------
dang
I think it's simply that these are founder accounts that were created to apply
to YC and didn't happen to post to HN before. Perhaps they were busy working
on their startups instead.

